# Salary question



## Maria123 (May 23, 2009)

Dear Dubai residents

can you let me know what is the average salary for a marketing specialist in Dubai?

any feedback will be useful

kind regards

Maria


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

Welcome.

Would require a little more detail before we can give you a ballpark figure. You can browse jobs and what they pay to get an idea on some of the classifieds/papers/websites.


----------

